# Dartford Tolls going up again



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.kentonline.co.uk/kentonline/news/2011-1/june/29/consultation_starts_on_tolls.aspx

The cost of a single journey would rise from £1.50 to £2 just four weeks before Christmas, with another 50p rise planned next April.

Lorry drivers already struggling with the rising cost of fuel would pay £5 per journey, rising to £6 in April, compared to £3.70 at present.

On Telly a spokesman said that something has to be done about congestion so thats why they are putting prices up.
How can they say this? How will it help?
The M25 traffic use's this crossing so they have directed all this traffic through causing the bottleneck as the drivers queue to pay the toll.
There is no easy alternative, as, if you divert off to Blackwall Tunnel the congestion would be even greater for London.
Surely the answer to congestion is to drop the charge and let the traffic flow.
Where do they get these people from that make silly statements like this.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

In Singapore they use a little device in the car window, where you leave you Debit card. When you enter a car park, toll or other fee paying zone, you just drive through and the money is taken off your card each time. Perhaps lower charges could be made using such a device with no staff to pay at the booth. So regulars could just drive through without stopping, speeding up the queues. They have no barriers there in Singapore only cameras to catch the naughty. We may need a portcullis! :lol: 
Alan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dartford*

Alan - Dartford uses a tagging system called Dart Tag - saves a few pence of the price of each crossing.

£2 - not bad, but given the chaos at the crossing sometimes, the south side of the M25/M26 can be better for the channel ports depending upon your origin.

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

gosh just read a comment
Were you aware... wrote:

To those of you who have correctly identified that, when the crossing was opened the Govt promised that tolls would stop once the cost of building was reclaimed: did you know that there was an Act passed that revoked that promise? I don't remember it being well publicised to enable open debate with Joe Public. I appreciate that there is a need to cover costs associated with maintenance but... 

BBC, 22 Jul 2010 "The Dartford Crossing carries about 150000 vehicles each day". 

Even at the minimum charge for each vehicle, that's surely more than maintenance, wages (for toll operators and attending emergency/support services) etc cost? They can claim damage costs back from insurers so is this just (another) cash cow????

30 Jun 2011 8:52 AM

150000 vehicles per day no wonder its congested and so much money being raised already.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Dartford*



Rapide561 said:


> Alan - Dartford uses a tagging system called Dart Tag - saves a few pence of the price of each crossing.
> 
> £2 - not bad, but given the chaos at the crossing sometimes, the south side of the M25/M26 can be better for the channel ports depending upon your origin.
> 
> Russell


I know it sounds Cheap Russell to other Bridges and Tunnels but this has the advantage or disadvantage of being a crossing that has the M25 traffic being driven over the Thames :wink: 
A very lucrative business. But a costly one when the fuel and fumes are taken in to count as it is horrific sometimes when you are stuck in the Queues waiting and waiting to get through using costly fuel. :evil:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Dartford*



Rapide561 said:


> Alan - Dartford uses a tagging system called Dart Tag - saves a few pence of the price of each crossing.
> 
> £2 - not bad, but given the chaos at the crossing sometimes, the south side of the M25/M26 can be better for the channel ports depending upon your origin.
> 
> Russell


I agree Russell . if you live in the midlands use the m42 m40 etc. The m40 seems a nicer drive than the horrible M6 and M1. when we were going to france early june we made the mistake of using the M6 m1 and were stuck in traffic and roadworks for most of the journet and the traffic was terrible on the approach to the QE bridge (southbound dartford crossing).

I shant use that route again. they extra few miles is well worth it.

Phill


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

No, raising the toll is not a way to reduce congestion, only revenue.

It cannot cut congestion - what's the alternative? There isn't one. As soon as you go inside the M25 you pay £200 for the LEZ. The only alternative is the 120 mile diversion around the western side of the M25 - not really an alternative.

You could always wait until 10pm (or before 6am) as the tunnel is free.

Tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

When I visited Our Queen last week I paid £2 each way.

Simply to get into the shorter queues in the "no change given" lanes

I only had £ coins in my pocket.  

Raising fees is not the answer to congestion scrapping them is.

Sir Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> When I visited Our Queen last week I paid £2 each way.
> 
> Simply to get into the shorter queues in the "no change given" lanes
> 
> ...


It was worth it then  

Tony the thought of going to Rallies in Essex's on a friday is a no no!!
I just can not stand all that queuing.
Never thought about travelling when its free will the MCC have a special key made to let us in after midnight :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well and truly. Even go me a title.


Sir 8)


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Looking at his wealthier than bankers income, a certain Mr D. Tunnel should be able to square us with the IMF while still keeping one hand in his pocket. :wink: 
Alan


----------

